# PCShowBuzz?



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I have seen this in advertisements on websites every now and then.

http://www.inklineglobal.com/adsales/betanews/tvo_offer_468_tvo.html?mcp=US

"Unlock 5000+ TV & Radio Channels on your PC"

Anyone know what this is or what it actually does?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Pretty much a scam. Do a Google search and you will find lots of information.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

'k. Thanks. I love E* anyway.


----------

